# Hub service without a cone wrench?



## CrimsonFox (Nov 19, 2008)

Is it possible to service the hubs (clean and replace grease/bearings) without a cone wrench? Or is it time for me to get some bike specific tools? I know it is right around the corner, but I keep trying to delay the inevitable, while learning to do as much of the work on my bike as possible.

I'd hate to invest in a nice set of tools, or even a few pieces and find that I never use them since I can't do the work myself. So far, I've learned to adjust the ders, brakes, and I have cleaned and regreased the headset bearings, which all seems pretty basic. 

If it can be done, I'd like to try it. I figure if I mess it up, I can just take it to the shop and let them fix it. However, if I can do it, then I am pretty sure there isn't going to be much else I'm not capable of doing (except the fork, maybe?).

Thanks for any advice, thoughts, or suggestions.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

I paid $12 CDN for my cone wrenches from the LBS, makes the job a whole lot easier. 

Who doesn't have $12?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

If you have cup and cone hubs (and some cartridge bearings models), there is no way you can properly adjust your hubs without cone wrenches. In most cases you only need a 13mm and a 15mm (Shimano XT or XTR need a 17mm as well).

Don't be cheap, incorrect adjustment can destroy a hub and it'll cost a lot more to build up a new wheel when you have to replace the hub.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

if you a bench vise, get an axle vise too. makes hub work tons easier.


----------



## CrimsonFox (Nov 19, 2008)

That is kinda what I figured. I will have to make a stop tomorrow to pick up cone wrenches. Anything else I need for the rear? 

However, it isn't about being cheap, which seems to be the direction this thread is going. It is about not wasting money on crap that will sit around my house that I won't use and I'll end up throwing away or donating to Goodwill in a year. If it is needed, then I am fine with the associated cost.

If it isn't absolutely necessary, why waste the money? 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

CrimsonFox said:


> That is kinda what I figured. I will have to make a stop tomorrow to pick up cone wrenches. Anything else I need for the rear?
> 
> However, it isn't about being cheap, which seems to be the direction this thread is going. It is about not wasting money on crap that will sit around my house that I won't use and I'll end up throwing away or donating to Goodwill in a year. If it is needed, then I am fine with the associated cost.
> 
> ...


My apologies...IF you have hubs that need them, the proper size cone wrenches are absolutely necessary...and an axle vise, while not absolutely necessary, is nice to have too
:thumbsup:


----------



## CrimsonFox (Nov 19, 2008)

mtnbiker72 said:


> My apologies...IF you have hubs that need them, the proper size cone wrenches are absolutely necessary...and an axle vise, while not absolutely necessary, is nice to have too
> :thumbsup:


I went ahead and ordered some cone wrenches along with a few other specialized tools so I can complete the job the right way. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i also assume you have a chain whip and proper cassette removal tools, if not, definitely get those.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

CF, maybe this will be of help to you
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=542758


----------



## CrimsonFox (Nov 19, 2008)

Chain whip, cassette tool, bb tool, crank puller, cone wrenches, etc, were all ordered today! I should have them in time to tinker this weekend. 

Highdell, thanks for the link! I bookmarked it as it will definitely come in handy. Very thorough write-up.


----------

